# Thread for For Sale Odds and Sods for Vintage MTB PARTS Only



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Since for sale ads are now free and people are reluctant to start threads on items for sale, let's just post them here. MCS and I will move things here as they crop up as lurkers and new people may not see this.

Maybe negotiate through pms if you can help people out. As always, be wary of spammers and scammers. Just because they have an MTBR account doesn't make them legit. Use common sense.

VINTAGE MOUNTAIN BIKES AND PARTS ONLY. Let's say the cut off should be around 1997ish give or take a few years.

Also, if we can limit this to parts and small ticket items only. Frames and full bikes should still fill out an ad here: Main Index - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories and feel free to start a new thread in the forum with those items. Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

*Bontrager Comp Fork - 1 1/8" Steerer*

Try this again in the correct thread...

Bontrager Comp Fork:
- Steerer is 1 1/8" x 213mm (Threadless)
- Condition is OK (aka lots of "Patina") with many scratches and scuffs.
- The Legs/Stanchions are painted not the Blued/Black Chrome that are more common.
- Comes with a set of Bontrager Canti bushings and bolts.
- King crown race currently installed and included in sale.

Not sure what bike it was originally built for, but it had 3/4" of threads at the top of the steerer when I got it.

- Price: *SOLD*

Please contact me directly (PM) with any questions or for detail photos.

Thanks, 
jw


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Nice early eighties mtb wheelset*

Shimano HB SM-72 36 hole hubs laced to Araya RM 25 box rims. Spacing is classic mtb 100/130mm. two hundred + shipping obo. thanks eh


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a lot of parts that I've accumulated over the years that have become redundant and I don't want to spend the time selling them individually, nor do I want to bother with shipping if at all possible. I'm located in New Jersey, right in the NY metro area and would prefer to deal with local buyer(s) A very rough overview:

-A number of pairs of 26" MTB gumwall tires, IRC Racer X, Farmer John Cousin, either NOS or ridden less than a handful of times. I have 2 or 3 sets of folding gumwall tires, possibly Maxxis. I would have to dig them out to see

-Multiple slingshot stems, SR MTS-100, MTS-101,standard 1" quill, with matching SR bars plus a set or two of 22.2 diameter Nitto bars that will mate with these stems Have some bullmoose bars as well, including Nitto and Schwinn branded.

I also have 80's (mostly) vintage Dia Compe brake levers, cantis, plus a variety of Suntour & Shimano MTB & touring derailleurs from the same era.

Sorry for being vague, but I'm doing this from memory. I've been in the vintage bike hobby for over 20 years and been collecting vintage MTB's since 1999. I've reached the "less is more" stage in the hobby and want to streamline what I have. If there is interest, I will put together a concrete list. There would be definitely be discounts for "bulk" buyers. 


Cheers,

Craig


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

82Sidewinder said:


> I have a lot
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig


I so wanted to see 21C12 on that list.:roll eyes:

Interested in the IRC tires if they are first Generation.

Thanks,
T


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

tductape said:


> I so wanted to see 21C12 on that list.:roll eyes:
> 
> Interested in the IRC tires if they are first Generation.
> 
> ...


Haha!

Love the way you summed up my list. 

I think these are the later IRC Racers. They are narrower profile and have a different tread pattern than the IRC Racers on 21C2. I'll check later and confirm


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tductape said:


> I so wanted to see 21C12 on that list.:roll eyes:
> 
> Interested in the IRC tires if they are first Generation.
> 
> ...


Your tire obsession...


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

tductape said:


> I so wanted to see 21C12 on that list.:roll eyes:
> 
> Interested in the IRC tires if they are first Generation.
> 
> ...


As Obi Wan might have said, these are not the tires you are looking for. They are IRC Racer X-1 Pros, 26x2.00, but look more like 1.75's.


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya know, they actually have a vintage parts listing.
Vintage Parts - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Too much stuff in my garage. Projects are cutting into my ride time. Make me an offer. Buy more and save shipping. Let me know if you want more pix, gram weights, date codes, etc. Feel free to PM.

Dia Compe brake levers
AD-5 - one clamp hole stripped and backed with nut
SS-5 - good condition
Long silver - one good set
Long silver - one set with barrel adjuster broken off in body








XT BR-M731 U-Brake
Suntour Roller Cam - brass rollers
Suntour Roller Cam - brass rollers
Dia-compe 980 cantilevers - front and rear
Tektro cantilevers - SOLD
Dia-compe 986 cantilevers with original documentation








CODA - SOLD
Super-Maxy - SOLD
MT-60 170mm - SOLD
XT M-730 175mm w Biopace - 
Suntour XC branded Sugino GP - 175mm
SR Sakae FX - 175mm








KKT Lightning - SOLD
SR Lo-Fat
SR Lo-Fat with track cages and toe clips


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for looking Craig.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

tductape said:


> Thanks for looking Craig.


No problem. I never realized how rare the originals are. The ones on my Ritchey are still rideable, but beginning to show their age.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

*Salsa Dirt Drop Stem - 1"*

Custom Salsa Dirt Drop Stem:
- 1" Threadless
- 25.4mm Bar Clamp
- Long and Steep (see photos)
- Good condition with some wear from being in storage.

I only used it for 2 rides before having a stem custom made.
A few here have owned this stem. And I think there's a story about someone not paying attention to the specs when they ordered it...

- Price: *SOLD*

Thanks, 
jw


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Nobody needs a Bontrager fork or Salsa high rise stem to complete a build?

-jw


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

1991 Yeti ARC frame. Serial number A189. 16" C-C / 22.5" C-C. Headtube and seattube replaced by FTW and beadblast and clearcoat by Chris Herting. Tiny crack in the BB shell.

$1,000


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Hell's yes I do! RE: Bonty fork.


(PM sent)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have this 1" steerer Marzocchi Bomber Atom Bomb for sale. It was refreshed by a forum member and it is in great shape with about 7" of steerer and the starnut installed. The boots are in great shape and there's a cantilever hanger on it that I bought separately. It's arguably the best suspension for 1" steerers that was made in that era.

I overpaid for it so anybody that can help me get close to my terrifying purchase price of $350 would be my BFF. Combo of cash/stuff works too although I'm not sure if I need anything at the moment.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I do actually. Fork. 1" threaded?


GrumpyOne said:


> Nobody needs a Bontrager fork or Salsa high rise stem to complete a build?
> 
> -jw


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

No, sorry. As the add above says, "Steerer is 1 1/8".

-jw



jeff said:


> I do actually. Fork. 1" threaded?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't read so well. 


GrumpyOne said:


> No, sorry. As the add above says, "Steerer is 1 1/8".
> 
> -jw


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone interested in Suntour XC Pro parts?
I have a new wheelset (700c) and 7-speed cassettes, ft & rear derailleurs, cranks and thumb shifters. Also some Dia Compe 900 cantilevers that I will likely never use


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

GrumpyOne said:


> Try this again in the correct thread...
> 
> Bontrager Comp Fork:
> - Steerer is 1 1/8" x 213mm (Threadless)
> ...


G1,

Is that Bonty fork still hangin around? Only one question (and I re-read the post), what is the total length of the fork? If it is available any chance you're going to the VRC ride at China Camp this weekend? Many thanks and take care,


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1" XC Pro headset per chance?


restlessrider said:


> Anyone interested in Suntour XC Pro parts?
> I have a new wheelset (700c) and 7-speed cassettes, ft & rear derailleurs, cranks and thumb shifters. Also some Dia Compe 900 cantilevers that I will likely never use


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry, no headset


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> G1,
> 
> Is that Bonty fork still hangin around? Only one question (and I re-read the post), what is the total length of the fork? If it is available any chance you're going to the VRC ride at China Camp this weekend? Many thanks and take care,


Yep, still have it. 
390'ish mm if I remember correctly. But I'll have to measure. Out of town at the moment, so it won't be until next weekend. 
Nope, I'm in MI.

-jw


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

GrumpyOne said:


> Yep, still have it.
> 390'ish mm if I remember correctly. But I'll have to measure. Out of town at the moment, so it won't be until next weekend.
> Nope, I'm in MI.
> 
> -jw


JW, I'm in, perfect for my 91 Bonty, I'll PM, no rush I'm a patient one. Thanks for the response.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

GrumpyOne said:


> Custom Salsa Dirt Drop Stem:
> - 1" Threadless
> - Long and Steep (see photos)
> - Good condition with some wear from being in storage.
> ...


I just ordered a custom one ... :facepalm:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Have a Sycip 19" frame recently powder coated in hot pink with sparkles. A bit too big for me is reason for sale. $300
Answer Accu Trax fork black in great condition. 1" diameter and 145mm length threaded. $300 
Pm me for pictures


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for starting this! I will return shortly with a large lot of parts for sale.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

*NIB XTR M901m fd*







NOS XTR fdM901m bottom pull31.8 front derailleur $60 shipped USPS first class. Lower 48. Wil ship by other means buyer pays for.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

*NOS Shimano HG90 13/30 cassette*

NOS HG90 Shimano cassette 12-30 box has seen better days but cassette is brand new $60 shipped USPS first class lower 48,Buyer pays for alternate shipping


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

*NOS Shimano HG70 13/34 7speed cassettes*

I have two HG 70 cassettes for sale new in box 13/34 7speed $50 shipped USPS first class lower48 buyer pays alternate shipping


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice, demondan. 

For a couple of other people, this isn't the thread for bike frames. You still need to go through the hassle of doing an ad for those.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Fisher montare stem 130 1"*

Fisher/nitto stem off a 86 montare1" x130 paint is rough has fisher bulge bars 24" wide $43 shipped lower 48 buyer pays alternate shipping


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Shimano 7speed XT thumb shifters*

Used takeoff 7 speed XT thumb shifters shifters work great.perches are a bit faded. Cool thing is these are all black! Came with a all black XT grouppo. $43 shipped USPS first class lower 48 buyer pays alternate shipping.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a ton, well at least a hundred pounds of old 80's and 90's MTB parts I need to sell . I would really like to sell the whole lot as a collection for a deep discount. I have some neat stuff. Worked for Tom Ritchey as a teen in the mid 80's. Raced for RC and Mantis bikes then spent ten years on Shimano's Skunk team. Most of my cool stuff is long gone but if anyone is interested in the rest of my collection in whole please pm me and we can get it going.if my above items are overpriced please pm me. Mods if this post doesn't fit please delete. 
Happy trails!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Neat shifters. I'll pm you re those. Are you in the Bay Area? Your posts are totally fine.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Dan, I'll chime in with GOB, are you in the Bay Area (as I am)? If so I'd stop by and take a look. But no matter where you live I imagine you could have a mtnb yard sale or weekend parts sale post on CL. You obviously must have had some cool s*** wish I woulda known, racing for Mantis had to be cool, any brazed Valkyrie frames lying about? Sorry GOB gotta ask, I lost out on a nice Salsa carte today boo hoo. Cheers


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Too bad Valkyries break so easily.

Sent you a PM Mr. DemonDan.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Dang where did you get that photo? I was still a teenager back then! I live in Montana now. Not many people into old mountain bike stuff. I will keep posting stuff on here a little at a time. Mostly have parts not old mantis frames.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He's an Internet stalker.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Copy that! Looks like my moms yard in San Carlos? Crazy. Girlonbike are you interested in any parts?


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

GrumpyOne said:


> No, sorry. As the add above says, "Steerer is 1 1/8".
> 
> -jw


I'll take the 1 1/8" fork if still available. Just let me know paypal coordinates.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Lowering prices on above items
XTR fd901-$43
HG90-$50
HG70-$43
Fisher bar and stem $30
Prices include shipping USPS first class lower48 buyer pays alternate shipping.

thanks all


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Avocet AMPD X-country R green saddles*

I have four of these, one brand new $80 shipped the others are in great shape $25-$40 for the others.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking for a black Kooka Racha left brake lever like the one pictured. I have a right one kicking in my parts bin from my BMX days and want to use these on a current build.

I have some classy purple seat post hardware that I'm not using.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

.
.
Is it kosher to link to Ebay auctions?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ringle Slamma Jamma & 1998 Rock Shox SID*

Ok, I'll give it a shot...

Ringle Slamma Jamma Headset, Black 1 1/8", some cable rub:

Rock Shox SID, 1998 or 1999:

Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Retro Dude said:


> .
> .
> Is it kosher to link to Ebay auctions?


I'm so sorry it took me a bit to answer, I had to check with Gregg... He said no ebay links in the forums but I left your post so hopefully, somebody that wanted it can put two and two together.  Good luck and feel free to use the classifieds as ads are free now.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

No problem, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Paul Canti Levers, Ringle Post, TNT crankarm, SL-M951*

Looking trade my Black Paul cant. love levers for silver, green or purple love levers in same excellent condition.

Also have a 26.8mm red Ringle Moby Deuce post that I'd like to trade for a 27.2 red Ringle Moby or Moby Deuce post.

Also looking for a no-drive side 170mm TNT crank in very good or better condition to match this drive-side TNT crank

Have:

SL-M950 XTR shifters

Looking For:

SL-M951 XTR shifters (these have the display windows)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Klunker Starter Pack- Just add cruiser frame

See MTBR Ad here

Open to trades and parting out the group


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I've got many, many things to sell. I'll start with this lot of bits, and add items as I dig them up.


NOS Mavic dark gray rims, all 32 hole.
217s - $125 per pair
121s - $150 per pair


Shimano BR-M739 and BR-M95* pivot overhaul kits - make offer


World Class titanium BB, 112.5mm, includes extra NOS cups - $60


Sram 9.0 ESP/Neos shifter and derailleur set, all NOS, 31.8 dual pull FD - $100


NIB Shimano ST-M952 shift/brake levers - $200


NIB Specialized titanium/alloy bottom bracket, 73 x 122mm - $80


NIB Odyssey Pro Vapor stem, 1" x 140mm x 5 degree - $50


Syncros titanium seatpost, 28.6 x 325mm - $65


Interloc Racing seatpost, 29.4 x 385mm - $100 (sale pending)


Dean titanium seatpost, 26.8 x 355mm - $50


Topline cranks, 5 x 110 bcd, 175mm arms, scraped and scuffed, but no cracks - $35


Race Face cranks, 5 x 94 bcd, 175mm arms - $45


Ibis titanium stems;
1-1/8" x 130mm x 5 degree, polished - $75
1" x 130mm x 0 degree, bead blaster - $85


NOS Specialized titanium stems;
1-1/8" x 145mm x 5 degree - $75
1" x 145mm x 2 degree - $75


Easton Mg60 magnesium stems;
1-1/8" x 90mm x 0 degree - $25
1-1/8" x 110mm x 0 degree - $25
1-1/8" x 120mm x 0 degree - $25


NIB Onza Porcipaws grips, purple - $20


NOS Shimano FD-M738 braze on front derailleur - $25


Shimano FD-M950, 28.6 clamp, top pull, missing clamp bolt - $10


Shimano FD-M952, 34.9 clamp, top pull, missing clamp bolt - $10


Shimano FD-M953, 34.9 clamp, top pull, missing clamp bolt - $10


Shimano FD-M730, 28.6 clamp, bottom pull - $10


Shimano FD-M735, 31.8 clamp, bottom pull - $10


Shimano FD-M738, 31.8 clamp, top pull - $10


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Shimano RD-M951, medium cage, rapid rise - $20


Suntour XC Pro rear derailleur, short cage - $40


Shimano RD-M735, long cage, AEST pullies - $25


Shimano RD-M900, medium cage - $75


NOS Shimano HB-M900, 36 hole - $35


White Industries tandem hubs, rear is NOS, 145/100mm spacing, disc drag rear - $125


Phil Wood high flange hubs, 40/32 hole, 120/100mm spaced - $150


Altek brake levers, long pull - $125 (sale pending)


Shimano BL-M950 - $50 (SOLD)


Morati titanium fork, 6.5" x 1-1/8" steerer, 420mm axle to crown - $400 (SOLD)


Gravity Research Pipe Dream cantilever brakes - $80 (sale pending)


NIB - Shimano BR-M950 - $75


Shimano BR-M951 complete set - $80


Shimano BR-M951 complete set (more faded finish) - $60


NOS Shimano BR-M900 complete set, missing three bolts and washers - $150


NIB Onza Chill Pill cable hangers - $20


NIB Joe's Components cable hangers - $20 per pair


NOS MRC brakes, missing just enough hardware so as to not produce one complete set - $50 for the lot


Suntour XC Compe pedals, modified cages - $20 (SOLD)


NOS Specialized toe clips, all size medium - $15 each


NOS Christophe toe straps, white is standard, all others are extra long - $10 each


SDG S7000 Ti saddle - $15


Ritchey Logic saddle - $20


NOS WTB SST.2K saddle - $35

I think that does it for now. All prices are firm, unless you're buying lots of stuff. Buyer pays shipping, and I'll eat the paypal fees. Feel free to ask if you need something and don't see it here. I've got more stuff to clear out.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

thats a heck of alot of great stuff! How about compact (94mm BCD) chainrings?

I need 44t and 32t or ? in silver.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

LeeDumler PMed you re. IRD seat post.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

PMed u LeeDumler re. mystery brakes and altek levers. 2nd in line for Morati fork if it does not sell.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

PMs replied to.

Mystery solved as well! The mystery brakes are Gravity Research Pipe Dreams. Thanks Internet!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

That should be a nice brake/lever pairing, I've been looking for a gravity research brake, but go figure those are not quite the ones, the elusive rim crushers. I'm sure I'll find something in your shed that I can't live without.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

PM'ing you re:
Suntour XC Compe pedals, modified cages - $20


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Lee, check your PM


----------



## smiregal (Sep 6, 2012)

PM send to LeeDumler


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

*Forks - Ritchey Unifork and Manitou 2*

Ritchey Unifork came off a 18 inch ritchey force comp.










1 inch steerer
4.5 inch long steerer
1.5 inches of thread

$25

Manitou 2 with Manitou 3 crown
Bumpers are toast - no action at all










1 inch steerer
Steerer length = 7.25 inches
thread = 1.5 inches

$25

Both are also posted in the classifieds. Shipping is from Toronto


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Open to offers.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

*Scott Mathauser brake pads*

FS one set of Scott Mathauser threaded finned brake holders and never used pads. One set of silver post style with never used pads. Both holders are shop worn but in excellent condition.

$20 usd for black finned
$15 USD for silver post mount

Shipping $7.50usd.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

1999 Marzocchi Z1 BAM. Polished, 1 1/8 X 8" steerer. Medium springs with a heavy spring included. Ti pinch bolts, Enduro seals. Maybe 200 single speed miles on the latest oil change. $120 plus shipping or I will deliver it to Keyesville this weekend. Pics to follow.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

*Pint Glasses*

Previously posted in the classifieds, but figure they may appeal more to the people here, if inappropriate to double post, please delete. Prices have been lowered.

Large selection of vintage themed pint glasses.










1 Norco Performance crest - $5 USD
2 Cane Creek - Lizard - $7.5USD
4 Pedros logo - $8USD
6 FatTire Amber Ale - $5 USD - free if you buy 3 or more.
7 Merlin Titanium $15 USD
8 2008 Imba canada - $5 USD - free if you buy 3 or more
9 Dirtrag- tribal - $6 USD
10 Dirtrag -playing card x 2 - queen and jack - $15 USD for pair
12 Rock Shox - original logo - $8USD
13 Bell Logo - $8 USD
14 GT I drive - $10 USD
15 Fox - Pilsner glass - $10 USD
16 Chris King - pilsner glass -$15 USD
17 WTB - $15 USD
18 - Kona "K" - $15 USD
19 Strong Frame - $10USD
20 Yeti - Ice Pick - $15USD
21 Syncros - hammer and cycle - $25 USD
22 Syncros - 10t Anniversary - $25 USD - will include 10th anniversary catalogue
23 SRP - Ride the lighting - $20 USD
24 Ibis - Cobalt blue - $20 USD

Shipping of the few I have done has turned out to be about $20USD for the first glass and $4 for each additional glass.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Klein Rascal frame/fork: 1993 Klein Rascal Frame/Fork - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

*8 speed & 9 speed Deore XT parts*

I've got a number of 8 and 9 speed Deore XT parts that I will be posting for sale. I will most likely be posting these up for auction as I'm not sure of pricing for these components, but PM me if you're interested and we can work out pricing.

Shimano Deore XT M752 Hollowtech Crankset 46/32/22
- requires Octalink BB








Shimano Deore XT SL-M739 8-speed shifter pods (left & right set)








Shimano Deore XT FD-M750 Front Derailleur - 34.9 Clamp








Shimano Deore XT RD-M739 Rear Derailleur


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Really random pile of older drivetrain-related parts for sale.*

A very random and somewhat dated (vintage!) pile of parts for sale here. Really just want to get them out of my shop.

Pics tell most of the story.

Shimano Hollowtech square taper cranks. These are used, with significant aesthetic wear from shoe rub. Pedal threads and BB tapers are still clean.

36t ring included. Several replacement rings also included, including one steel granny ring. Pics don't show it but yes, these cranks are meant for 2 or even 3 rings.



$30 shipped.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Spicer titanium GCA (Granny Cog Adapter) including one chainring and chainring bolts.

This slick little unit was created by Gene Spicer to allow you to run any 5 x 58 chainring on your rear hub as a single gear. No need to buy a dedicated singlespeed cog -- just use one of those old granny rings collecting dust in your parts bin. Wide base so it doesn't dig into your fancy freehub body.



$40 shipped.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Sram GXP 2x setup, this one has a 39t big ring.



$15 shipped.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

I am not positive, but I am ~90% sure this is a spider for Shimano XT M752 cranks. 3 chainring setup, or 2 plus bash. Unridden, but lots of shop wear.



$15 shipped.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Can't even remember what this was called. Used, but not be me -- I inherited it from a customer for reasons I cannot recall.





$10 shipped.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Singlespeed tensioner. I think this is the Problem Solvers version. New, unused.



$14 shipped.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Need any of it? All of it?

[email protected]

*I'm not trade averse, but I'm trying to declutter my shop so it's unlikely that I have need of much. Don't be shy about asking, just be OK with hearing "cash, please" as a response. Thanks.*​


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Interested in the Paul Melvin, I'll email in a sec ...


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

*Full Vintage groupo Lots of goodies*

Everything is almost perfect hardly ever used , Sram 9.0 sl shifters and rear deraileur , lx front derailer , sram pg 970 cassette , kmc gold sl chain , avid mag ti speed dial levers , sram 9.0 v brakes , sugino impel crankset with kcnc bolts , ill ship to conti usa for 15.00 for all of this stuff


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

raceline said:


> Everything is almost perfect hardly ever used , Sram 9.0 sl shifters and rear deraileur , lx front derailer , sram pg 970 cassette , kmc gold sl chain , avid mag ti speed dial levers , sram 9.0 v brakes , sugino impel crankset with kcnc bolts , ill ship to conti usa for 15.00 for all of this stuff
> View attachment 1163995
> View attachment 1163996
> View attachment 1163997
> View attachment 1163998


I am interested.


----------



## reundo (Oct 22, 2008)

raceline said:


> Everything is almost perfect hardly ever used , Sram 9.0 sl shifters and rear deraileur , lx front derailer , sram pg 970 cassette , kmc gold sl chain , avid mag ti speed dial levers , sram 9.0 v brakes , sugino impel crankset with kcnc bolts , ill ship to conti usa for 15.00 for all of this stuff
> View attachment 1163995
> View attachment 1163996
> View attachment 1163997
> View attachment 1163998





colker1 said:


> I am interested.


PM sent.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

*Fat Chance Monster frame and fork 17"*

For Sale, very early Fat Chance Monster (rebadged Wicked) frame, fork, bottom bracket, Mavic headset, seatpost clamp, and Kalloy seat post. Original hang card included!
$400 plus shipping.
PayPal f/f or add 4%


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*1998 Marzocchi Z2 atom bomb **RARE 1" STEERER***

Pimp out that 90's rig, completely rebuilt with new enduro seals, new oil. Comes with 1" threadless headset and 2 rare Trek 1" threadless stems 90 and 110mm long. Fork has all the usual scratches and scuffs, but very good shape for its age. Stamped 98 on leg.






Fork cycles smooth. Only 6 7/16" steerer, make sure it'll fit. $200


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I brought back the original Fat Tire Flyer t-shirt design from the '80s. New shirts, old logo.

PM if you want one.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

*Bontrager Racelite Frameset - Large*

Details:
Size - Large w/ 23" effective top tube length
Rivet on cable guides and horizontal dropouts
Color: Medium Blue
Fair condition with dent in down tube (see photo)
Bontrager Geometry: Link

Included (as pictured):
Bontrager Comp Fork, great condition
Rock Lobster Filet Brazed quill stem, 120mm x 15deg
Chris King Black Threadset, excellent condition
Dean Ti Post, 26.8mm
Bontrager Seatpost Clamp, functional but not pretty
Includes canti studs front and rear
Includes 2x NOS square edge decals sets as pictured (Silver/Yellow, Silver/Blue)

Price: $495obo + shipping

Detail photos upon request.

Thanks for looking,
-jw


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

raceline said:


> Everything is almost perfect hardly ever used , Sram 9.0 sl shifters and rear deraileur , lx front derailer , sram pg 970 cassette , kmc gold sl chain , avid mag ti speed dial levers , sram 9.0 v brakes , sugino impel crankset with kcnc bolts , ill ship to conti usa for 15.00 for all of this stuff
> View attachment 1163995
> View attachment 1163996
> View attachment 1163997
> View attachment 1163998


I will take it all for $15.00

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

GrumpyOne - 

The frame is too big, and I own a Bontrager already but that stem is exactly what I've been looking for over a year for. Would you have any interest in selling it separately?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

let's keep this thread for sales of parts only. not frames. With frames and full bikes, please take out a FREE ad and start a new thread. Thanks. AFAIK, that's what they told me should be done on this site. I know it's a pain to do an ad so thanks in advance!


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> let's keep this thread for sales of parts only. not frames. With frames and full bikes, please take out a FREE ad and start a new thread. Thanks. AFAIK, that's what they told me should be done on this site. I know it's a pain to do an ad so thanks in advance!


Understood and I tried. Something is/was broken in the classifieds and it would not allow me to add a description no mater what I did. I could only have a title and photos, nothing else. So I posted here.

-jw


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

GrumpyOne said:


> Understood and I tried. Something is/was broken in the classifieds and it would not allow me to add a description no mater what I did. I could only have a title and photos, nothing else. So I posted here.
> 
> -jw


ah, then carry on. thanks for the attempt.


----------

